
Awesome Ruby - stanislavb
http://ruby.libhunt.com/
======
stanislavb
Hi, mates! I released this project yesterday. The end goal is this to become
the go-to "Ruby Toolbox". I know that there's a similar site already. Yet, I
believe this could become a viable place for gems discovery and comparison.

I will be more than happy to receive any feedback or ideas how the site could
be improved and become more helpful.

Thanks!

~~~
brudgers
If I select one from each of the 10 popular categories the permutation space
is 288,039,628,800. That's a lot of choice.

